# RC64R - RF for the R15 receiver and IR for the television?



## M.Wong (Jul 26, 2007)

I have my R15-500 in RF mode controlled by an RC64R. I use RF so I can change channels in front of TVs in other rooms that use this receiver's feed. But when I am in front of the TV at the R15's location, I would like to be able to control that TV with the remote via IR signal.

Every time I try to program that TV's codes into the RC64R, I get an error screen pop up that says those buttons have not yet been programmed. Am I missing a step? Do I need to do the "mute+select then enter 00001" step somewhere in there? I was able to program the remote to the TV before I switched to RF, but now I cannot.

Thanks!

By the way, my R15-500 came with an RC64, and I went through three different customer service reps telling me it was capable of IR and RF. I kept explaining that my RC64R (came with my HR20) clearly worked in both modes, but this RC64 did not. Finally, the third rep believed me when he found conflicting information in his files. Anyway, _it was from here _that I knew with certainty that an RC64 (with no FCC sticker on the back) was not RF.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

I am by no meand a Remote Control expert, but I believe the answers you are looking for can be found in this thread:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=113347

It is just a few threads down the chain from yours. If it does not answer your question, send a PM to Edmund. He is the expert.


----------



## M.Wong (Jul 26, 2007)

Thanks Supramom! I did see that thread and saw the part about the IR vs RF on the R15 box. I thought it was addressing how to make the R15 respond to both IR and RF, but I was not sure if the use of IR for the TV was addressed. I am going to try that reset to get back to IR, and see if it makes things work.

You digging out on that side of the mountains yet? We finally got ours... after a week of snow in the forecast, we had tr-5" all around Seattle overnight.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

M.Wong said:


> Thanks Supramom! I did see that thread and saw the part about the IR vs RF on the R15 box. I thought it was addressing how to make the R15 respond to both IR and RF, but I was not sure if the use of IR for the TV was addressed. I am going to try that reset to get back to IR, and see if it makes things work.
> 
> You digging out on that side of the mountains yet? We finally got ours... after a week of snow in the forecast, we had tr-5" all around Seattle overnight.


Boy are we digging!! We had 15 inches in 24 hours and it snowed for 36 hours straight!! We have a little VW Bug outside parked next to our shop - (next summer's project). It is completely buried!! :lol: Every school district for about 100 miles is closed. Ours for the first time in 12 years! And that last one was not for snow but for Ice Storm 96 - remember that? Even the State Patrol asked for emergency travel only. The snow is over my knees!!!

BTW - if that thread does not answer your question - really do try PMing Edmund. He is fabulous!


----------



## M.Wong (Jul 26, 2007)

Thanks for the reply and Edmund reference.

Sadly, we had about *4"* and schools are closed all over the Puget Sound area!

Stay warm!!!


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

No Problem. Edmund has a posting in that thread I linked to, so you should be able to click on the PM symbol under his avatar.


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

You cant use the RC64 to operate your TV via RF. It can only operate the DirecTV receiver via RF...
To operate your TV, you would need to use IR/RF Domes/Converters. Such products are popular at Radioshack and back when I first saw them we're around $119, but im sure they've dropped in price by now.


/// Or maybe I read the OP wrong


----------



## subeluvr (Jan 14, 2007)

CJTE said:


> You cant use the RC64 to operate your TV via RF. It can only operate the DirecTV receiver via RF...


Exactly right!

When the DirecTV remote issues a TV command it is always in IR regardless of how the DirecTV receiver is receiving its commands.


----------



## M.Wong (Jul 26, 2007)

CJTE said:


> You cant use the RC64 to operate your TV via RF. It can only operate the DirecTV receiver via RF...


Thanks, though I do understand that part. I am hoping I can operate the R15 via RF and the TV via IR _at the same time_. Seem to be having problems, setting the R15 for RF, then trying to program the TV code. Thought maybe I cannot do both?


----------



## sungam (May 10, 2007)

Setting the RC64R to RF mode should not affect its use as an IR remote for the TV, I have several programmed just that way.


----------



## M.Wong (Jul 26, 2007)

sungam said:


> Setting the RC64R to RF mode should not affect its use as an IR remote for the TV, I have several programmed just that way.


Thanks - that gave me hope, and I just got it!

Here was my problem. After getting the R15 into RF mode, I followed the on-screen guide for programming the RC64R to my TV and stereo. However, as soon as I switched the remote to AV1 or TV, then pressed mute+select, the R15 gave me an error on the screen, something like "you have selected TV but it isn't programmed." I thought that meant I was trying to do something that wasn't possible. (Thinking to myself, how can I program the remote to my TV, if I have to program it to the TV first - to use the buttons in TV mode?)

Knowing (now) that it should work, I did all the keystrokes, regardles of the R15's "error" screen and it worked!

Thank you all!


----------



## Pink Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

Supramom2000 said:


> Boy are we digging!! We had 15 inches in 24 hours and it snowed for 36 hours straight!! We have a little VW Bug outside parked next to our shop - (next summer's project). It is completely buried!! :lol: Every school district for about 100 miles is closed. Ours for the first time in 12 years! And that last one was not for snow but for Ice Storm 96 - remember that? Even the State Patrol asked for emergency travel only. The snow is over my knees!!!
> 
> BTW - if that thread does not answer your question - really do try PMing Edmund. He is fabulous!


~rofl~ Here in Oklahoma school closes if there is ONE inch!


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Pink Fairy said:


> ~rofl~ Here in Oklahoma school closes if there is ONE inch!


That must add a lot of snow days to the end of the school year! If we did that, we would go well into July!


----------



## Pink Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

Supramom2000 said:


> That must add a lot of snow days to the end of the school year! If we did that, we would go well into July!


Actually, in December we had a really bad ice storm, and half of the state was without power for about a week. School closed that week due to the emergency situation even though the roads were fine.

All of the trees in the city are damaged or dead now because the ice destroyed them - sad to see driving around now. We are STILL doing clean up from the storm because there was so much damage done. Thankfully I got power the day before my wedding anniversary and our two fish tanks survived!

Thankfully, the winter weather since then has not been as bad.


----------

